# Gary Lister



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Just seen this on youtube, awsome or what!! :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I remember competing back in 99 and as we were pumping up backstage,he was pumping up as well to do a guest spot,never in my life had i felt so much like a worm among snakes.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

pea head said:


> I remember competing back in 99 and as we were pumping up backstage,he was pumping up as well to do a guest spot,never in my life had i felt so much like a worm among snakes.


 Ha Ha! yeah mate, he's a big 'un all right :sad:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a pure awesome beast!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

totally amazing!!!

that is as close to perfection as i could imagine


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

saw him win the pro am at the midlands he is awsome a freak in the best possible way , i think hes 46 as well so all the better


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome legs, and well everything!

SOunded like a great atmosphere at the show to, the crowd were going nuts!

The thing i hate about youtube though is the haters comments at the bottom of the clip. i think this feature should be more severly monitored.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

looks great.....but is that a bit of gyno i could see???


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> looks great.....but is that a bit of gyno i could see???


my god your right and he has no hair DAM ROIDER


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> my god your right and he has no hair DAM ROIDER


lmao


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

What a beast


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

top physique an a top bloke to boot!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

heres another clip of gary that i filmed at a show in leeds last year. 2 parts...

part 1






part 2..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hes no small man lol



















these pics were taken in dublin in 2005 when we were all doing guest spots at a show


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i introduced my daughter shelley to him and she was blown away by him..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

awesome conditioning...just mind blowing....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

great pics av...gary lister is a beast...think the only other guy who could rival him was the massive eddie ellwood!!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

totally shredded and massive


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

awesome is gary, and one of the nicest blokes youll ever meet...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i was sat behind him at both the '07 uni and also this years brits and was dying to go and ask for a pic with him but i was too shy!!! awesome physique!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

weeman shy?? i wasn't expecting that...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> i was sat behind him at both the '07 uni and also this years brits and was dying to go and ask for a pic with him but i was too shy!!! awesome physique!


Yeh me too at the 2008 North West when he was doing a guest spot. I've never seen anyone so wide across the shoulders from the back in my life.

I've seen him a few times now and every time he blow's me away with size and condition.

He's had the same routine and music for years and years now though and usually ends it going into the crowd.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Massive and shredded! Conditioning is totally spot on, WOW!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

anabolic ant said:


> great pics av...gary lister is a beast...think the only other guy who could rival him was the massive eddie ellwood!!!


absolutely....eddie always reminds me of a sofa lol

and his mum is tiny wee lady too...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

weeman said:


> i was sat behind him at both the '07 uni and also this years brits and was dying to go and ask for a pic with him but i was too shy!!! awesome physique!


next time you are at a show and im there..i will introduce you to him...

i used to sit on msn for hours with his wife (now ex) while he sat downstairs eating lol

and now and again hed shout something up to her to write to me lol

hes a scream...

when we went to ireland to do a show...we went out for dinner at night with flex and a few other folk...well...gary sat down at the table for dinner and it was quite a post place..and the chairs were posh too...until gary sat down on them...the chair totally collapsed and fell to bits under his immense size....lol im sure ive got a photo somewhere of him holding up the bits of the chair...it was hilarious...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

d4ead said:


> weeman shy?? i wasn't expecting that...


he is shy believe it or not...it took him ages to relax with my gary too...

brian is a sensitive soul.....unless hes wearing knickers on his head lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

found it....










gary will kill me for posting it again ha ha

but i think i could run quicker than him lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

same night flex stealing off everyones plate at dinner....he already grabbed off my plate and started on lisa manns plate next...










between chairs falling apart and missing food....we had a ball lol


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

even better


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

He is a top bloke. Spoke to him at Nabba North East the other year and he was talking to everyone and answering all questions people were asking him ect without looking ****ed off or uninterested as some guys I have seen.


----------



## beastmasterzero (Feb 11, 2009)

Might get ripped for saying this but in my opinion he is in better condition than a fair few of the olympia athletes this year. Awesome bloke .


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

beastmasterzero said:


> Might get ripped for saying this but in my opinion he is in better condition than a fair few of the olympia athletes this year. Awesome bloke .


AGREED


----------

